# Unique rabbits



## mjpeter (Mar 3, 2014)

I know that most of us don't have show quality rabbits, per say, but love them all the same. What's unique about your bun (looks or temperament) that makes them even more special?

Bella has a white triangle on her rear end, lol. You can see it on my avatar.:biggrin2:


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmm. .. Well my favorite is my doe Adelaide. She acts like a person! She knows what she wants and will try to get, no matter what it takes. She is so STRONG. I almost couldn't push her head back, she was pushing my hand so hard to get out!


----------



## maidance (Mar 3, 2014)

My mini rex has a little spot that looks like a heart! It took me a while to notice it but once I did I couldn't see it any other way

(The dot in the middle of her back sort of by itself)


----------



## martini907 (Mar 3, 2014)

My gizzy has a Mohawk between his ear. It's so cute.


----------



## pani (Mar 4, 2014)

Felix is pure black, save for a little patch of white hair just on his chest.  It's his little distinguishing mark!


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 4, 2014)

My ruby is pure chocolate brown, and I not sure what colour Leo is...grey and dark grey?


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 4, 2014)

My baby boy scruffles is a sweetheart. When we move stuff around in his cage he will throw it until we put it back.


----------



## che (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm sure it's not unique, but my favourite thing about Codi is her love of a very specific brand of pellets. If she sees you going near the bag she's up on two legs begging with an 'I'm starving...nobody's fed me all week, honest!' look:







I stopped feeding them to her normally a while ago. Now, it's hand-feeding occasionally as a bonding method, but primarily I put some in the bottom of an old bottle and she's very clever at getting to them. She picks the bottle up with her teeth, flips her head back and when the bottle is lifted into the air she puts her paws under it and holds it in place, standing on two legs and drinking the treats out like a baby. I haven't managed to get the final pose on camera yet, but it starts a bit like this:






"Where are my treats? You can't enter my cage without treats. I know you've got them!"


----------



## FreezeNkody (Mar 4, 2014)

I love all my buns. But Gunner has the cutest feet!


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 4, 2014)

How fo u post pics? It wont let me. Or upload an avatar.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 4, 2014)

Luna only has one ear!


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 4, 2014)

hvanwyk28 said:


> My baby boy scruffles is a sweetheart. When we move stuff around in his cage he will throw it until we put it back.View attachment 8705



Love his ears!!


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 4, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Luna only has one ear!



What a sweetheart! There's a rabbit in our local Humane Society who just came in with one ear. Did she lose it as a baby?


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 4, 2014)

maidance said:


> My mini rex has a little spot that looks like a heart! It took me a while to notice it but once I did I couldn't see it any other wayView attachment 8676
> 
> (The dot in the middle of her back sort of by itself)



I see it! She looks soooo soft! I never felt rex fur until this last week, and I couldn't believe how soft it was.


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 4, 2014)

che said:


> I'm sure it's not unique, but my favourite thing about Codi is her love of a very specific brand of pellets. If she sees you going near the bag she's up on two legs begging with an 'I'm starving...nobody's fed me all week, honest!' look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a smart girl! We gave Bella a treat puzzle, and she "solved it" by throwing off her ramp until it broke open. Lol.


----------



## Tammy B (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi i am new to the forum too...For the avatar you have to go to your profile page and click where it says edit avatar and it will let you download pics from your computer or you type in the url to the pic you want..

As for uploading pics i just go to the manage attachments button below where i am typing and upload em from there..i guess you can upload em through Photobucket too...

Hope this helps  Everyones buns are so awesome!!!!

WHAT I LIKE THE MOST ABOUT STEWIE.....Well it has to be his facial expressions..It`s like he has a look for every moment of the day and i keep missing pics as he is a lil camera shy but i will catch the little bugger on camera...In the meantime i have a couple of new pics of him since his neutering .....He looks like he is getting much healthier with every pic i take :yahoo:


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 4, 2014)

mjpeter said:


> What a sweetheart! There's a rabbit in our local Humane Society who just came in with one ear. Did she lose it as a baby?



She was part of a cruelty case. Apparently, her ear just fell off.


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

My BunBun's personality was just the best. He was not a nice bunny to strangers, but to me... he was just a ball of cuddles, I miss him a lot


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 5, 2014)

Loki my pretty black otter Dwarf Lop has three legs! This is a few months old taken the day he had the op (If you can see how dozy he looks, anaesthesia still had my warn off entirely.) he's improved greatly in the past few months, where he jumps up on the couch and has the no problems with getting back down again, it would seem he's more of a mischief maker now than ever, probably revenge for the loss of his leg! He's so precious and whenever you scratch behind his ear on his leg less side his little stump waggles like a dogs hind leg when you rub it's belly.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 5, 2014)

I do that but each time it says attachments failed


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 5, 2014)

Harper has a weird color in general.


She's gray with black mixed in. The tips of her ears are black along with the top of her tail. Around her eyes there's a light gray and under her tail it's white. 
On top of all of this she has a mustache.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 5, 2014)

I just adopted this baby. He has a mustache


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 5, 2014)

Harper is a black chinchilla like my Clarence.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 5, 2014)

Leopold_Ruby said:


> I do that but each time it says attachments failed



Maybe the size is too big???

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 5, 2014)

Tammy B said:


> Hi i am new to the forum too...For the avatar you have to go to your profile page and click where it says edit avatar and it will let you download pics from your computer or you type in the url to the pic you want..
> 
> As for uploading pics i just go to the manage attachments button below where i am typing and upload em from there..i guess you can upload em through Photobucket too...
> 
> ...



I *love* that first pic of Stewie on the box! What a great expression on his face!!!!!


Vanessa


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 5, 2014)

MustNotBuyMore said:


> Harper is a black chinchilla like my Clarence.




Thanks for clarifying that for me! It's such a cool color.


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 5, 2014)

flemish giant said:


> Harper has a weird color in general.
> View attachment 8767
> 
> She's gray with black mixed in. The tips of her ears are black along with the top of her tail. Around her eyes there's a light gray and under her tail it's white.
> ...



I love it!! What a riot.


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

my Harley Quinn has a very unique appearance


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 6, 2014)

Itchyrat said:


> my Harley Quinn has a very unique appearance



What a gorgeous bunny!


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> What a gorgeous bunny!


thank you very much  
i fell in love with her at first sight, and just had to have her


----------



## kmaben (Mar 6, 2014)

I LOVE her color. And blue eyes to boot? Nice. She looks like a real sweetheart too.


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

kmaben said:


> I LOVE her color. And blue eyes to boot? Nice. She looks like a real sweetheart too.



she does have gorgeous ice blue eyes on top of everything else 
(which was a total surprise for me when I picked her up) 



I can make a Thread for her so that we don't swamp this one


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's my nethie. ..these pictures are from the breeder.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 7, 2014)

Itchyrat said:


> my Harley Quinn has a very unique appearance



This is one beautiful rabbit! I love her face and Eyes!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 7, 2014)

MustNotBuyMore said:


> Here's my nethie. ..these pictures are from the breeder.



What a cutie! Name please of this pretty rabbit!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 7, 2014)

Well my Chico is missing the 'toes' from his left paw! But other than that he is fine and it has not stopped him in anything!

Vanessa


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 7, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Well my Chico is missing the 'toes' from his left paw! But other than that he is fine and it has not stopped him in anything!
> 
> Vanessa



I love the name "Chico." He looks like a character.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 8, 2014)

mjpeter said:


> I love the name "Chico." He looks like a character.



Thank you! He really is a character!! He is highly nosey and curious!

Vanessa


----------



## naomiparise07 (Mar 9, 2014)

My bunny has a cute brown spot that covers it's nose and mouth


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 9, 2014)

Awwwwww!!!


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Mar 10, 2014)

Gandalf has one ear up and one ear down - he's a lion lop. He also has this cute eom fringe thing going on with his mane lately but I don't have a good picture of that yet.


----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 10, 2014)

Gandalf is cute I have never seen a lion head lop here is Cloud a one year old buck. I guess he is a mix bread but I have never seen a rabbit that looks quite like him. What do you guys think  

ATTACH]8989[/ATTACH]


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 10, 2014)

I think I would love to touch his fur, he looks so soft, and fluffy, and cloud is a PERFECT name for him.


----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks. I have had a lot of rabbits through the years long and short haired but Cloud is the fluffiest


----------



## PaGal (Mar 11, 2014)

Cloud looks like a baby, must be all that short but oh so fluffy fur.


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 11, 2014)

PaGal said:


> Cloud looks like a baby, must be all that short but oh so fluffy fur.



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

Bunny Business said:


> Gandalf is cute I have never seen a lion head lop here is Cloud a one year old buck. I guess he is a mix bread but I have never seen a rabbit that looks quite like him. What do you guys think  View attachment 8990
> View attachment 8991
> ATTACH]8989[/ATTACH]



I think he is a BIG CUTIE!:bunnyhug:

Vanessa


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 12, 2014)

Bunny Business said:


> Gandalf is cute I have never seen a lion head lop here is Cloud a one year old buck. I guess he is a mix bread but I have never seen a rabbit that looks quite like him. What do you guys think  View attachment 8990
> View attachment 8991
> ATTACH]8989[/ATTACH]



Kinda looks like a hottot. Adorable


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 12, 2014)

My baby is just too cute


----------



## Tessiesaurus (Mar 12, 2014)

Magick_mogwai we use the same brand of hay! Great, isn't it?

And oh my goodness Cloud is the cutest bunny ever! :adorable:

My bunny Luna is special because she's so sassy and yet so cuddly. 
Theodore is special because his dad is the world's biggest rabbit, so I like to think of him as a celebrity, haha!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 12, 2014)

Harley Quinn is so unusual, love his little white face.


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 12, 2014)

My doe, Beans, isn't very special looking or anything but I love her because of her turn around and how far she's come from the fearful, underweight, skiddish bunny to the loveable girl she is today.


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 13, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Harley Quinn is so unusual, love his little white face.


I love that face, even when she's misbehaving


----------



## inasaga (Mar 23, 2014)

I actually have no idea what my rabbit Juniper is. I adopted him from a shelter because of how unique he looked.

He's a tough guy with blue eyes and a snake tattoo. Enjoy.


----------



## shooni (Mar 23, 2014)

Ohh, yes I can see why! He is gorgous but in saying that, I think they are all gorgous. Rabbits are very addictive and it's very hard not to get tooo many.

I feel my Doc Wilbur is unique because he always seems to know when I'm not well and is quick to administer a good dose of whisker kisses (my heart melts each time:big kiss::inlove

cheers shooni


----------



## alemargo (Mar 25, 2014)

here is my little blue-eyed skunk face :inlove:


----------

